# Problem beim Wechsel HMI von MPI -->DP



## Feng (17 Juli 2010)

Guten Abend liebe Gemeinde – für einen Tipp beim Wechsel MPI -> DP wäre ich sehr dankbar:

Ich habe 2 CPU316 (Firmware 1.2.1) (Master –Slave) und 4 Profibus-Außenstellen (IM-153) und 2 Touchpanel (MP370, MP277), die über MPI-Bus angebunden sind (WinCC flexible 2005 advanced). Funktioniert soweit alles bestens.

*Jetzt mein Problem:* 
Ich brauche schnellere Reaktionen der Touchpanel und würde die gerne statt mit MPI -->per Profibus-DP anbinden. 
„Profibus“-Konfiguration im Simatic-Manager gemacht – „Verbindungen“ in WinCC werden richtig angezeigt – Touchpanel auf Profibus umgeschaltet – Anschlusskabel Touchpanel auf DP umgesteckt - aber ich bekomme in WinCC bei „Transfer“ keine Verbindung zum Touchpanel.

Ich murkel jetzt seit 1 Tag an dem Problem rum – und bin am Ende meines Lateins angelangt ...
Ich weiß nicht, was ich jetzt noch probieren könnte.
Aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, da ist nur noch ein winziger Fehler (den ich nicht finde)...

Vielleicht kann mir jemand mit einer Idee noch weiter helfen ???

Gruß Feng


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Juli 2010)

Hallo Feng,
wie startest du den Transfermodus, aus den Starter heraus oder
Remote. Hast du den Transfermodus am Panel richtig eingestellt
auf DP. Wie sieht es mit der Transfereinstellung in WinCCflexibel
aus, stimmt da auch alles.

Übrigens muß die Verbindung zum Panel über Profibus nicht
schneller sein, wenn der Bus schon stark durch andere Profibus-
Teilnehmer belastet ist, kann es sein das MPI schneller ist.

gruß helmut


----------



## Feng (17 Juli 2010)

Hi helmut – danke für die schnelle Antwort – und den wertvollen Hinweis, dass der DP nicht unbedingt schneller als der MPI ist (war mir noch nicht bewusst – ich hatte auf 10-fache Geschwindigkeit gehofft...).
Deine Frage: Starter oder Remote - ?? ? – in WinCC unter „Transfer Settings“ ist unter Channel2 „Enable Channel“ und „Remote Control“ angeklickt – und unter „Properties“ PROFIBUS angewählt. Was mich wundert, wenn ich später wieder anwähle, wird wieder MPI angezeigt – also hat der Vogel das nicht übernommen – aber warum nicht ??? (unter „OP-Properties“ hatte ich „Save Registry“ angeklickt). 
Fehlt mir da vielleicht noch irgendein logischer Schritt ?
Gruß Feng


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Juli 2010)

Ich meine früher war das bei den Panels mal so, wenn mann sich bei
den Menüs, in deinen Fall die Transfereinstellung, mit "OK" betstätigt
werden mussten. Wenn mann sich mit den Windows Kreuz "X" aus den
Menüs verabschiedet hatte, wurden die Einstellungen nicht gespeichert.

Wichtig ist auch auf den Rechner, in Flexibel, die Transferart mit der 
richtigen Geräteadresse einzustellen.

Das richtige Anschließen des Profibussteckers und schalten der Ab-
schlußwiederstände ist dir Vertraut?


----------



## Feng (18 Juli 2010)

Hi helmut – ja, die Einstellungen im „Control-Panel“ immer mit OK beendet und das Fenster mit „close“ geschlossen. 
MPI- und DP-Adresse ist bei mir immer gleich.
Profibusstecker ist auch ok – wenn der nicht richtig abgeschlossen ist, meckert die CPU sofort. Außerdem funktioniert der Profibus ja bei allen IM-153 einwandfrei.
Irgendwo ist noch ein Kinken ...
Gruß Feng


----------



## Paule (18 Juli 2010)

Feng schrieb:


> Hi helmut – ja, die Einstellungen im „Control-Panel“ immer mit OK beendet und das Fenster mit „close“ geschlossen.
> MPI- und DP-Adresse ist bei mir immer gleich.
> Profibusstecker ist auch ok – wenn der nicht richtig abgeschlossen ist, meckert die CPU sofort. Außerdem funktioniert der Profibus ja bei allen IM-153 einwandfrei.
> Irgendwo ist noch ein Kinken ...
> Gruß Feng


Nach der Umstellung auf Profibus musst Du das Panel neu booten, aber nach dem das schon seit Tagen geht, hast das sicher schon gemacht.


----------



## Feng (19 Juli 2010)

Danke PAULE – dumme Frage: Was meinst Du mit „Panel neu booten“? Panel aus- und wieder einschalten? 
Gruß Feng


----------



## Paule (19 Juli 2010)

Feng schrieb:


> Danke PAULE – dumme Frage: Was meinst Du mit „Panel neu booten“? Panel aus- und wieder einschalten?
> Gruß Feng


Ja
(456789) <= Mindestlänge


----------



## Taddy (19 Juli 2010)

Hallo,
hast Du die Schnittstelle unter S7 auch auf DP umgestellt?


----------



## Feng (19 Juli 2010)

Danke Taddy – ja, 

Nochmal nacheinander:
*Simatic Manager:/*Profibus ->NetPro dort MP370 mit Adr.8 an DP angebunden - Netz/Konsistenz prüfen =ok.

*WinCC flexible*:/Verbindungen sieht auch alles gut aus („Einziger Master“ am Bus angeklickt oder nicht hatte keine Wirkung).

*MP370*: Konfiguration „S7-Transfer Settings“ Profibus mit Adr.8 eingestellt. {Frage nur nebenbei: warum gibt es da noch „Transfer“?}.
Schön mit „OK“ beendet, Seite „File“ close, MP370 ausschalten (nach Empfehlung Paule), MP370 wieder einschalten,
nochmal MP370 Konfiguration nachsehen: alles ok – Panel steht noch auf Profibus.

*WinCC:* „Konsistenzprüfung des Projekts“ => keine Fehler
Aber das MP370 zeigt keine Werte an (###). 
„Transfer“ Programm -> MP370 liefert „Keine Verbindung“ (war mir schon klar mit (###).

*MP370:* Danach nochmal MP370 Konfiguration nachsehen: Panel steht auf *MPI* ! Wieso hat der Vogel sich wieder umgestellt??

Leider, leider gibt die Weltfirma Siemens hier keine Hinweise (außer „es funktioniert nicht“) und keinen Tipp, wo es hakt oder haken könnte... und das bei unseren Stundenlöhnen ... und unseren intelligenten Computern ... da ist mein Autodisplay schon schlauer ...
So langsam macht sich bei mir Frust (Wut will auch noch raus) breit --- aber das Phänomen dürfte den Simatic-Programmierern nicht unbekannt sein. 
Gruß Feng


----------



## Verpolt (19 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

Verwendest du zum Übertragen des Projektes einen MPI-Adapter (Routing)?

Wenn ja, stelle dein HMI auf MPI--übertrage das Projekt (Projekt an sich bleibt auf DP eingestellt)

wenn die Übertragung erfolgreich war, starte HMI neu. Stelle wieder DP ein.

fertig


Upps: übertragen konntest du ja, oder?


----------



## Feng (19 Juli 2010)

*Erster Teilerfolg !*

Danke Verpolt – Du hattest die richtige Idee. 
Anscheinend kann die CPU316 den Weg nicht über: Computer – USB_MPI-Adapter – CPU316 – Profibus – MP370 (HMI) NICHT nehmen. (Routing?). 

Über MPI kann ich das Programm mit WinCC in das HMI laden – und nach dem Laden auf Profibus umstecken und umkonfigurieren und dann holt sich das HMI auch tatsächlich die Anzeigedaten über DP. Erster Teil-Erfolg!!

Allerdings die Daten von der Slave-CPU316 werden nicht angezeigt. Hast Du eine Idee?

Erstmal vielen Dank an Alle!
Feng


----------



## Verpolt (19 Juli 2010)

Dann Glückwunsch zum Teilerfolg




> Allerdings die Daten von der Slave-CPU316 werden nicht angezeigt.



Ist in deim HMI die Steuerung eingetragen (unter Verbindungen )

da müßten ja 2 auftauchen.

Adressen,Abschlußwiderstände... wurde ja schon durchgekaut.


----------



## Paule (19 Juli 2010)

Feng schrieb:


> *MP370:* Danach nochmal MP370 Konfiguration nachsehen: Panel steht auf *MPI* ! Wieso hat der Vogel sich wieder umgestellt??


Hallo Feng,
wenn es selbständig zurück geschrieben wird, stehen die Daten noch in Deiner Konfiguration.
Hast Du nach der Änderung im Netpro "Alles übersetzen und speichern" angewählt?
Achtung: Änderungen im Netpro werden nur übernommen wenn der Hardwaremanager geschlossen ist. (und andersrum)

Geh mal im Simaticmanager (Netpro geschlossen) auf das HMI > Konfiguration > und stell es da mal ein.

Wenn Du dann am Panel alles noch mal Richtig eingestellt und das Panel wieder durchgestartet hast, schaue anschließend was im HMI unter 
Kommunikation > Verbindungen eingestellt ist.

OK, hat sich schon erledigt.


----------



## Feng (19 Juli 2010)

Ich würde Euch gerne Bilder von NetPro und WinCC senden. 
Wie macht man das?

(Master und Slave-CPU sind in "Verbindungen" von WinCC aufgeführt.)


----------



## Feng (19 Juli 2010)

*Bilder hochladen*

Versuch:
Ich hab' mal das Bild vom Bildschirm kopiert (ctrl DRUCK), in Jasc-Software (psp.exe) geladen, beschnitten und als *.jpg gespeichert und als Anhang hochgeladen.
Richtig ? Oder geht es auch einfacher?

Mal sehen, wie es ankommt...
Gruß Feng

Bingo!


----------



## Paule (19 Juli 2010)

Also ich rate jetzt einfach mal!

Probiere doch mal in dieser Konstellation den Haken "Einziger Master am Bus" zu entfernen.


----------



## Feng (19 Juli 2010)

> Probiere doch mal in dieser Konstellation den Haken "Einziger Master am Bus" zu entfernen


 
Nee - hat nix gebracht. In beiden Fällen (Häkchen gesetzt oder nicht) wurden die Daten der Master CPU angezeigt - aber die der Slave-CPU nicht.

Ich verstehe das nicht, wieso kann sich die HMI über MPI die Daten der Slave-CPU holen aber über DP nicht? 
Die Daten der Slave-CPU müssten doch auch im Profibus rumhopsen - ist in "Verbindungen" WinCC aufgeführt (s. Bild oben).
Hängt das vielleicht auch irgendwie mit dem Routing und der CPU316 zusammen?? 

Ich hab' auch schon gedacht, vielleicht ist ja der DP der Slave-CPU316 defekt. 
Hab die CPU ausgetauscht. Leider das Gleiche. Das HMI bekommt über den DP die Daten der Master-CPU aber nicht die der Slave-CPU.

Vielleicht hat noch jemand eine Idee / Erklärung?
Gibt es ein Buch / Hinweis etc. für diese Problematik MPI / DP / HMI ?

Übrigens helmut hat wohl recht, das HMI an der (funktionierenden) Master-CPU ist per DP ist bei mir kaum schneller als vorher über MPI... Damit ist auch diese Hoffnung stark gedämpft. 

Aber fuchsen tun mich die offenen Frage schon ...

Gruß Feng - und erstmal vielen Dank für Euer Engagement!!

PS Noch eine neue Idee mein HMI schneller zu machen: Speisung des HMI über Ethernet. Ich habe ja einen CP343-1-IT.
Kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben? Bin weitgehend Neuling in diesem Geschäft.
Aber das ist dann wohl wieder eine neue "Baustelle" ...


----------



## Feng (21 Juli 2010)

*2. Erfolg*

Nach langem Rumprobieren (Zeitaufwand ist bei SIEMENS anscheinend kein Thema...) hab ich jetzt den Knoten offen, warum die Slave-CPU316 über DP-Bus die Daten nicht auf das HMI schickt:
Man muss im NetPro / Station Slave DP Objekteigenschaften / Betriebsart bei DP Slave das Häkchen bei „Programmieren, Status/...“ setzen 
– das war’s - uff !! 
Gruß Feng


----------

